# can somebody give me a tip on advertising online?



## fredo00003 (Jun 9, 2009)

can somebody give me a tip on advertising online.my website is under construction but it will ready soon.


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

If you are just starting out asking blogs to do a write-up is a great way to go. Paying for advertising early is something that might stunt your growth since that money could be better spent when there are so many other free advertising options. Just search around this site or go to google and google tshirt advertising.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

ReThink Clothing said:


> If you are just starting out asking blogs to do a write-up is a great way to go. Paying for advertising early is something that might stunt your growth since that money could be better spent when there are so many other free advertising options. Just search around this site or go to google and google tshirt advertising.


I was thinking which of those 160 blogs"( Lists: 133 t-shirt blogs + 27 new additions = 160 t-shirt blogs :: Hide Your Arms )" really converts into sales?

-I doubt if any of those site owner following less then 50 brands. if there are already lot of competitors at that place, how come we survive their. its might just waste time? whoknows......

NiL


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

I would definitely recommend writing to a bunch of t-shirt blog owners asking them to do a write up about your line.

*MAKE SURE ITS PERSONAL* Blog owners hate to get mass emailed information, if you want us to take the time to write about you, then take the time to write to us. I would also say your Advertising will go over better if you get some writeups first. People are going to be much more inclined to click your ad if they have seen something written about you somewhere!

There are some great tee blogs out there such as hideyourarms.com, popculturetees.com, cotygonzales.com, t-shirtmagazineonline.com those places would be a great place to start among many others!


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, word of mouth and online blogs/reviews are the best way to start. I just started too, and I'm starting to see more traffic as I get the name out there.

IAMTHETREND - Just wanted to say I love your blog, been reading it for a while, keep it up man! I've been wanting to send you my stuff but wanted to get my website going first, which I just launched last week. So maybe I'll hit you up.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fredo00003 said:


> can somebody give me a tip on advertising online.my website is under construction but it will ready soon.


This is a good place to start: marketing tips related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

CrossYourHeart said:


> Yeah, word of mouth and online blogs/reviews are the best way to start. I just started too, and I'm starting to see more traffic as I get the name out there.
> 
> IAMTHETREND - Just wanted to say I love your blog, been reading it for a while, keep it up man! I've been wanting to send you my stuff but wanted to get my website going first, which I just launched last week. So maybe I'll hit you up.


Thanks a bunch! that means a lot! Our new website will be out on the 26th, which is going to blow away the old one!

Definitely send something over when your website is up, im here to help!


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

IAMTHETREND said:


> *MAKE SURE ITS PERSONAL* Blog owners hate to get mass emailed information, if you want us to take the time to write about you, then take the time to write to us. I would also say your Advertising will go over better if you get some writeups first. People are going to be much more inclined to click your ad if they have seen something written about you somewhere!
> 
> There are some great tee blogs out there such as hideyourarms.com, popculturetees.com, cotygonzales.com, t-shirtmagazineonline.com those places would be a great place to start among many others!


I always email everything personal. i guess if we mass mail everyone at once, most likely (good) email filter will block our emails so thats one more reason. btw, i love your blog & waiting for new look.i watch your Thursday episodes regularly...hehe missed last one (due to your updates on site i think). 

can you pls share couple of good sites which really converts well (other then blog) with their quality of traffic? i will email you later once site is ready to launch. i just finished photoshot & waiting for photos now... super excited. like CrossYourHeart, i will be sending you stuff once everything is running smooth(after launch probably).



CrossYourHeart said:


> IAMTHETREND - Just wanted to say I love your blog, been reading it for a while, keep it up man! I've been wanting to send you my stuff but wanted to get my website going first, which I just launched last week. So maybe I'll hit you up.


I heard you launched last week in this post. can i ask you how you launched it? i mean sending press release? or copy of photos/collections to all blog owners(you had list?) something like that or anything new?


----------



## ka26det (Sep 11, 2009)

i know its cheesy but myspace and facebook really works...look how many people got famous for that...not to mention tila tequila =\ (for absolutely nothing)


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

Trytobecool thanks a ton for tuning into our video casts! I really appreciate it, we will be back with those as well on Oct 26th, with a Halloween special! Anyways back to you!

I really dont know any certain sites in particular that have a guaranteed conversion rate, and if such sites exist i am sure the advertising is extremely high. 

When your starting out I would highly recommend, getting a facebook page page as suggested by ka28det. I personally wouldnt worry as much about myspace, I mean i think its good to set it up, but setting up a facebook fan page is a must! Also get a twitter account if you havent already. For me the key that I see is TRANSPARENCY, people want to connect with the face behind the brand, its when people make that connection that they feel emotion towards that brand, and it turns from just buying shirts into an experience. Not sure if this is your first launch, but just be patient and push your name out there through as many different avenues as possible! There are no shortcuts, just patience, dedication and passion! hope this helps


----------

